# Molly kidded with a single buckling-Pics uploaded



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So after days of waiting she finally kidded.
She was about 30 hrs in labor-start to finish.
She had ( as it says in the topic) a single buckling.
Warning: He is cute!

I was hoping for twins and secondly for at least a doeling.
But I know this little guy should make a nice breeder for someone.
He (lets just call him MB until I find a name) seemed big, but I wouldn't know as this is my first kidding. I know she bellowed and screamed at the head (normal ofc). I must admit I did get a little teary eyed at that part, poor girl.

My family (4 of em watching) was kinda freaked out about the head part.She was stretching so much in her pooch that her anus was also stretching. They thought she was "stuck" and with something "ripped" open that my mom said to call Tom (sheep guy). MB had his tongue sticking out as well so they all thought he was dead :roll: .
So maybe it was too graphic for them, me- I knew everything looked normal as I have watched 20+ kidding vids.

But all in all it went really well.
This is Molly's second kidding, I am surprised she had a buckling 2 years in a row. Bright side is she made milk for twins or trips.
She must have a 1 gallon capacity(guessing).

MB is dry and nursed. When he was less than 5 mins old he was already trying to stand. He is now running around playing with mom.
I tell ya what, he sure was a jitterbug inside, no surprise he is outside.

Pics to come. Very exciting day for me.
Also MB was born on my dads B-day-kinda neat.
I am also thankful that my first kidding went smooth an easy.
Even in this frigid weather I know he will be snug warm where he is now.

Sorry this is too long.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Molly kidded with a single buckling-pics to come.*

Congrats on a good delivery and healthy buckling.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Molly kidded with a single buckling-pics to come.*

Congrats! Can't wait to see.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Molly kidded with a single buckling-pics to come.*

Congrats on the first kid. Hope to see pics soon.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Molly kidded with a single buckling-pics to come.*

Here are some pics. Sorry it took so long.
They are almost identical, except Molly has brown at her hocks.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

That's a mighty cute kid!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on your first kid.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Good Job! Cute kid! Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He is cute. Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Adorable!!!! Congrats on a healthy birthing!!!!

:stars:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, He is cute.
I just wish he could have been a doeling.
If it was a doe I would be sure to keep it in my herd and breed up.
Hopefully I will get a doe next year to breed up.

So I did weigh him this morning and he weighs around 9 pounds.
Is that considered a big kid? Maybe not for a single?
What is the average weight for single and twins?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....congrats....so adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Omg is he ever cute!!!!!!    Love him!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Glad all went well the MB is healthy :clap: Sorry he could not have been a doeling though


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

LOVE the LaManchas....so sweet. Congrats!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! Cute little guy


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Adorable! Congrats! Hey, at least everything went well.  Thinking pink and double for next year! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute! Congrats!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww he's adorable Jesse! Congrats!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Aw, what a cute little guy! Congrats.


----------

